# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Need to create a record into speard and need to update the data accordingly

## saravanan_tgu

I have table A, which contains code and range of value as below :

Scenario 1 :
Table A
Code1 Code2   HighRange LowRange
001     002        0000          9999

I have to insert the record in table "B" with above information. 

Scenario 2 :
Table A
Code1 Code2   HighRange LowRange  Block
001     002        0000          9999        A             ---> This is common block will have in table "A" for each combination of code.
001     002        6000          6999        6              

In this scenario, I have to insert in "B" as below :

Table B
Code1    Code2        HighRange     LowRange
001       002              0000              5999
001       002              6000              6999
001       002              7000              9999

Scenario 3 : say I get a combination of 8000 -8999
Table A
Code1 Code2   HighRange LowRange  Block
001     002        0000          9999        A             ---> This is common block will have in table "A" for each combination of code.
001     002        6000          6999        6              
001     002        8000          8999        8              

In this scenario, I have to insert in "B" as below :

Table B
Code1    Code2        HighRange     LowRange
001       002              0000              5999
001       002              6000              6999
001       002              7000              7999
001       002              8000              8999
001       002              9000              9999

Scenario 5 : say I get a combination of 2000 to 2999
Table A
Code1 Code2   HighRange LowRange  Block
001     002        0000          9999        A             ---> This is common block will have in table "A" for each combination of code.
001     002        6000          6999        6              
001     002        8000          8999        8              
001     002        2000          2999        2              

In this scenario, I have to insert in "B" as below :

Table B
Code1    Code2        HighRange     LowRange
001       002              0000              1999
001       002              2000              2999
001       002              3000              5999
001       002              6000              6999
001       002              7000              7999
001       002              8000              8999
001       002              9000              9999

Any help is much appreciated. Block id will just tell which block have a changes, example if its 000 to 999 then it will be "0", if it 1000 to 1999 then it will be "1", like that it will go till "9".

----------


## skhanal

It can't be done using straight forward SELECT and INSERTS. You will have to write a procedure with a cursor to go through each row of table A ordering them by code1, code2 and block, then insert multiple rows into table B.

----------

